# Smoker Attachments Options for Gas Grill



## trailblazect (May 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Great forum! I’ve been enjoying the reads over the past week and have found the forum highly informative. I’m new to smoking and am looking to retrofit my Weber Genesis grill with a cold smoker attachment. Eventually I’d like to get a dedicated smoker but, for the time being, the cold smoker option seems like a good starting point that will satisfy my needs. My plan is to use this for hot smoking, although I definitely see myself venturing into the somewhat mysterious world of cold smoking.  Over the years I’ve toyed around with smoke boxes that are placed on the grill grates but really have been unsatisfied with these options.

So here is the lo-down. Upon my initial search, I discovered Smoke Daddy and am considering the big kahuna. I’ve read up everything I could find on this unit and it seems like it’s a quality product and is well liked here on the forums. There are some minor sticking points (creosote, gray smoke), but it seems like these can be overcome with practice. Overall seems like quality item built for the task. I was ready to purchase the SD until I discovered two additional units:

SmokeMiester: This unit is fairly basic in its design. I like the fact that it does not require an air pump and seems simple to maintain/clean. Its well reviewed on Amazon, but doesn’t seem to have following here on the forms.

Smokai: this is a really intriguing unit out of New Zealand. All stainless steel construction with 1 Liter capacity, which allows for a claimed 8 hr run time with pellets (also a 3L capacity unit is available!!!).  Basically, from what I can tell it’s essentially a fairly simple Venturi smoker design with a gravity fed hopper. I like the fact that it disassembles quickly and easily (is not permanently affixed to the BBQ). There are positive “testimonials” on the smokai website and facebook page although the unit appears to be essentially unknown here in the US. I did find a few very positive reviews in Aussie BBQ forums.

My expectation is to have a reliable and well-built cold smoker attachment that I can use for hot smoking. I do realize that there will be a learning curve on my part and am not expecting miraculous results out of the box. I’m willing to learn the ropes and am willing to put time reading and tinkering to achieve results. For a naïve newbie these all look like decent capable smokers. My initial leaning is towards the Smokai for its relatively simple design, 1L capacity, and SS construction.

I would greatly appreciate any feedback suggestions you guys can offer as to the possible pros/cons of each of these units in terms of design, usability etc. as well as other viable alternatives. As far as I can tell, there certainly not much user experience here on the forum with the Smokai or SmokeMiester. Given the lack of user experience, any particular design reasons why the SD would be preferable?

BTW, I’m not sure if commercial links are allowed on the forum, so I did not include links for the SmokeMeister and Smokai. If it’s OK to with the moderators to place these links I can do so.

Thanks

Monty


----------



## kathrynn (May 19, 2013)

Hi Monty...noticed that this post is your first here on SMF!  Would you mind popping over to Roll Call and introduce yourself there. We will give you a proper howdy!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Some one will be along soon and give you some help.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (May 19, 2013)

Another option is the* A-Maze-N Tube smoker (AMNTS)*.


----------



## trailblazect (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the AMNT. How would this differ from a traditional smoke box? Ive used smoke boxes and woodchips wrapped in aluminum foil for many years but have been unsuccessful at generating much smoke when at low heat (~200 F), even when I put the smoke box directly above the lit burner. Simply does not produce much smoke in my hands although I guess the larger capacity for the AMNT would certainly help.

Kat, I posted my intros in the Roll Call. Thanks.


----------



## s2k9k (May 19, 2013)

The AMNTS uses wood pellets and doesn't use the heat from the grill/smoker to burn. You light the pellets with a propane torch, let them get burning, blow out the flame and let them smoke.


----------



## trailblazect (May 19, 2013)

I see, thanks for the info Dave. I checked out some vids and it looks like a good alternative worth considering.


----------



## trailblazect (May 19, 2013)

BTW, here are the cold smokers I was originally referring to:

http://www.smokai.com/products/ssg-1100

http://smokemiester.com/index.html

You can see videos of each on the respective websites.


----------

